# Chicagp CTA El Question



## MrFSS (May 20, 2005)

I haven't been in Chicago for a while, but was today and rode the Orange line to the Loop. I saw the big, sharp "S" curve just south of the Loop has been "straightened out" a lot. Just curious as to when that happened if anyone knows. Sure gets rid of the screeching wheels on the old curve.


----------



## Trogdor (May 20, 2005)

According to this page, it happened in 2003:

http://www.chicago-l.org/articles/HarrisonCurve01.html


----------



## MrFSS (May 20, 2005)

> According to this page, it happened in 2003:


Thanks, Robert - I was last on the Orange line in 2001, so that explains it.


----------

